# Patent: Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Art



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2016)

```
A lens we all expect to see from Sigma sooner or later has finally appeared in a patent. It looks like we’ll be seeing a 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Art some time in 2016.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-38502 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.3.22</li>
<li>Filing date 2014.8.8</li>
<li>Zoom ratio 2.74</li>
<li>Wide-angle intermediate telephoto</li>
<li>Focal length 24.85 50.00 68.00</li>
<li>F-number 2.92 2.92 2.93</li>
<li>Full angle of view 2ω 83.71 45.71 34.33</li>
<li>The image height Y 21.63 21.63 21.63</li>
<li>The total lens length 150.73 167.12 178.30</li>
</ul>
<p>If Sigma releases a 24-70 f/2.8 OS Art series lens along with the much hyped 85mm f/1.4 Art in 2016, there will be a lot of happy photographers.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 28, 2016)

Any ideas on the weight of this rumoured lens?


----------



## Wizardly (Mar 28, 2016)

Working example 1: 14.2 mm image height (APS-C)
18.68-289.02 mm (18-290 mm)
f/3.5-6.5 (f3.5-6)
view angle 76.04-5.52°
length 144.42-230.67 mm

Working example 2: 14.2 mm image height (APS-C)
17.61-67.48 mm (17-70 mm)
f/2.93-4.12 (f/2.8-4)
view angle 79.75-23.42°
length 123.86-163.74 mm

Working example 3: 14.2 mm image height (APS-C)
18.65-48.3 mm (18-50 mm)
f/2.92 (f/2.8)
view angle 76.15-32.43°
length 134.79-157.79 mm

Working example 4: 21.63 mm image height (135 format)
29.2-288.5 mm (29-290 mm)
f/3.64-6.51 (f/3.5-6)
view angle 74.66-8.29°
length 150.55-232.42 mm

Working example 5: 21.63 mm image height (135 format)
24.81-101.3 mm (24-100 mm)
f/4.11-4.14 (f/4)
view angle 84.18-23.44°
length 152.01-192.25 mm

Working example 6: 21.63 mm image height (135 format)
24.85-68 mm (24-70 mm)
f/2.92-2.93 (f/2.8)
view angle 83.71-34.33°
length 150.73-178.3 mm

Working example 7: 21.63 mm image height (135 format)
24.85-68 mm (24-70 mm)
f/2.91-4.13 (f/2.8-4)
view angle 83.77-34.31°
length 146.2-180.49 mm


----------



## slclick (Mar 28, 2016)

My guesses:

More $ than the Tamron SP but less than the L Mk2 of course, possibly $1299
Better vignetting and AF speed and accuracy than the Tammy but only slightly.
Big
Black
Heavy
Beautiful
82mm filter


----------



## davidj (Mar 28, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Will the last vendor to deliver a 24-70/2.8 with image stablization please stand up?



It's not out yet! Maybe Canon will release theirs with the new 5D (and a new and improved 24-105 with the new 6D)...


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 28, 2016)

Probably one of those "more bang for your buck" deals versus the Canon with fantastic performance that's slightly less than the Canon's.


----------



## slclick (Mar 28, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> Probably one of those "more bang for your buck" deals versus the Canon with fantastic performance that's slightly less than the Canon's.



Well it goes without saying that the AF performance (both speed and accuracy) will not be up to the Mk2 L's but image quality could be right there.


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Probably one of those "more bang for your buck" deals versus the Canon with fantastic performance that's slightly less than the Canon's.
> ...



I agree 100%. The quality of lenses these days from all manufacturers are quite phenomenal.

The ball is very much in the buyer's court. Ultimate, all round performance? IS for video? Money is a consideration? We will all decide what fits our wants and needs.

I love my Canon 24-70 mkii. What a new Sigma has to deliver to make me sell it is probably impossible currently.


----------



## slclick (Mar 28, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Mar 28, 2016)

Sigma, please weather seal the lens ro I will not buy it. This is a Pro lens that has to be weather sealed - has to be.


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> My guesses:
> 
> More $ than the Tamron SP but less than the L Mk2 of course, possibly $1299
> Better vignetting and AF speed and accuracy than the Tammy but only slightly.
> ...



I doubt highly that it will autofocus quicker or more accurately than the Tammy. Tamron has proved since the introduction of their refreshed 70-200mm f2.8 tele-zoom that they are doing better than Sigma with autofocus implementation and their version (VC) of image stabilisation. That said, this Sigma should still be a stellar performer. And hopefully perform a little better than the Tamron or Canon in the corners, edge sharpness, and vignetting.
Exciting times for photo pros and enthusiasts alike...! 8)


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 28, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Will the last vendor to deliver a 24-70/2.8 with image stablization please stand up?



uh...that would be Tamron. Or were you being a little more tongue-in-cheek than literal? ???


----------



## j-nord (Mar 28, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Will the last vendor to deliver a 24-70/2.8 with image stablization please stand up?
> ...


I believe he's referring to Canon not having a 2.8 IS version yet. Nikon, Tamron and now Sigma will have one.


----------



## j-nord (Mar 28, 2016)

It's going to take some pretty good performance, size and weight to get me to drop the 24-70 f4 IS for it.


----------



## slclick (Mar 28, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > My guesses:
> ...



It a copy to copy issue with the Tamrons more so than the Canons. My Tamron experience has been far worse than my Sigma... AF, vignetting, contrast. YMMV


----------



## DLD (Mar 28, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > My guesses:
> ...


Tammys qc issues and decentering are legendary. Have hardly read a review where they don't experience this issue. Which has put me off Tamron so far. I've had multiple Sigma Art lenses, all fantastic. Auto focus is a bit slower than Canon however. But nothing that usually really matters. Sigma claim rubber gaskets actually contribute to internal fogging which is why they don't put them on their lenses, may just be an excuse I haven't researched it...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2016)

Sigma has previously stated in one of their interviews that they were trying, but could not promise one. A patent generally means nothing as far as predicting a actual product. The patent was submitted 1.5 years earlier from development work done before that, but production in quantity at a reasonable price is not always possible.

So we know they are trying.


----------



## DLD (Mar 28, 2016)

We hope they manage, I would like one if it is in fact sharp. I wonder what the delay is with the 85mm art though? It seems to be in fact the most anticipated lens from Sigma. I would love a 200mm 2.8 macro lens also.


----------



## danielm (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd guess 82mm filter size? Would be nice if the patent was linked to...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2016)

danielm said:


> I'd guess 82mm filter size? Would be nice if the patent was linked to...



The source (Egami) is linked to on the Canon Rumors Home Page. I am not aware of a way to link to the actual Japanese Patent. You have to go to the Japanese patent site and enter the patent number.

http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2016-03-28

What you will find is a bunch of Japanese with text translated to English (well, sort of). The images are not translated. 

The patent is actually a optical formula, and multiple examples of a possible lens are given. Egami picks one that they believe will draw the most traffic to their site.

If you want a better view of the patent, go Here: 
https://www4.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/eng/tokujitsu/tkbs_en/TKBS_EN_GM101_Top.action

Enter the patent number on the 2nd line in the 2nd column. Then click on the hyperlink which will bring up the patent summary. The Detailed Description will bring up all the Text, and there is a link to diagrams as well. This should have you happily reading and checking the calculations for a week or so 

The patent number to enter is 2016-38502

BTW, the Japanese site gives a much better translation to English than Google, but it still leaves you wondering.


----------



## danielm (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks on behalf of all the lazy people, MSP.

Still, no mm given on the optical elements. Was hoping for a 77mm front element, though I'm not sure that's possible for a 24-70. It's a disincentive to get the 24-70 II from Canon, since all of my ND filters are 77mm.


----------



## TeT (Mar 29, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> If Sigma releases a 24-70 f/2.8 OS Art series lens along with the much hyped 85mm f/1.4 Art in 2016, there will be a lot of happy photographers.



Alot of happy Nikon photographers... If ever there was a ripe time for Sigma to get around AF problems (Canon), this is it..


----------



## jonsjons (Mar 29, 2016)

If this isn't too expensive I'll likely be trading in my tamron 24-70. It's a decent lens (though I went through two awful samples to find a good one), but the most exciting thing for me is that the Sigma should allow me to have Eye AF on my A7R II via Sigmas new mc-11 adapter.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 29, 2016)

now this is exciting! I bugged them on instagram and facebook about their sub-par 24-70mm 2.8 lens. I'm really excited about this lens! please make it happen sigma!!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

Wizardly said:


> Working example 1... 7


Wizardly, thanks for sorting that out for us.

Some quite interesting lens designs. 
Let's see which one will make it to a final product.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Will the last vendor to deliver a 24-70/2.8 with image stablization please stand up?


It all depends on what Canon would deliver:
I'd always prefer that stellar IQ of the 24-70 L MkII over a much bigger and heavier L IS with the IQ quality of the Tamron. 
But if Canon could make it equal or even better by e.g. throwing a BR element and some other tricks in the design... then "heaven" save us from the price


----------



## ewg963 (Mar 29, 2016)

2.8?? IS?? Hmmmmmmmm I'll bite if the image quality is up to par!!! Maybe.... I'll see how it reviews. I've been waiting on Canon to produce this for years...


----------



## Wizardly (Mar 29, 2016)

danielm said:


> Thanks on behalf of all the lazy people, MSP.
> 
> Still, no mm given on the optical elements. Was hoping for a 77mm front element, though I'm not sure that's possible for a 24-70. It's a disincentive to get the 24-70 II from Canon, since all of my ND filters are 77mm.



I'm afraid you have to not be lazy to determine this. For each surface the radius of curvature is given and the distance to the next surface along the image axis is stated. It looks like elements 1 and 2 share a common surface, so surface 2 and 3 for element 2 likely define the front element size since they are biconvex with radii that will converge: r2 = 68.064 mm, r3 = -434.277, separated by 8.208 mm for example 1 (the APS-C superzoom).


----------



## Schwingi (Mar 29, 2016)

Finally, I'm exciting how it will compete against the rest of 28-70/2.8 lenses. Especially Tamron...


----------



## picturefan (Mar 29, 2016)

Being happy with a new 24-70 lens, I hope Sigma will be competitive to Canon or Tammy, since the have reliable weathersealing build in their lenses. This is the main reason I´ll never buy ART lenses, as I often use my lenses outside, also in bad weather conditions. 
So please Sigma, make your new series a bit more pro style = better usable for outdoor people.
What do others think? Aren´t there more photogs out there waiting for weather sealed Sigma lenses?


----------



## Peer (Mar 30, 2016)

I kind of always liked underdog Sigma (got two of their lenses), but this lens feels a bit like 'too little too late' to me. 

-- peer


----------

